# Older Dog Problem



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This will not solve your problem it's just a bandaid...When Sparky, my Cocker hit 16, we had her wear pull-ups. She did get a lot of baths and sadly her life ended at 17. I miss that dog! She peed on every carpet we ever owned, even as a pup!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So you think there isn't much I can do except keep cleaning? That is frustrating. I guess it's worse now b/c we are forced to be inside with the cold. Hopefully with the warm weather coming up this weekend, I'll spend more time with her outside.

I have been thinking of some pull ups or similar for her, but I'm pretty sure she wouldn't like that. Today I did realize that she shouldn't have anymore beds. I am going to get her a large mat and make a cover for it with those waterproof pads from when the kids were little. It soaks up liquid, but doesn't go through the rubber backing. That way I can wash it quickly. 

Thanks for your help Kim.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I understand there are some drugs that can help a little, and also as Kimm suggested, the "daipers" for dogs. one lady on an all breed forum i belong to had a very old GSD, beautiful snow whie dog, and she took to peeing in her sleep and sometimes just 'dripping". The drugs helped some and the diapers took care of the rest of the problem. She had the dog abut 18 more months before old age took her.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I understand there are some drugs that can help a little, and also as Kimm suggested, the "daipers" for dogs. one lady on an all breed forum i belong to had a very old GSD, beautiful snow whie dog, and she took to peeing in her sleep and sometimes just 'dripping". The drugs helped some and the diapers took care of the rest of the problem. She had the dog abut 18 more months before old age took her.


Thanks for the advice. I've talked to my vet about this. He isn't very helpful. He says to put her out more. Maybe that is what I need to do. When I put her out, she runs to do her business then comes back in to sleep. It is very sad to see her getting so old. Up until this summer she would play ball 24/7. Now I hardly ever see her with a ball in her mouth.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

You have a cute bunch there. I've read that it's common for older female dogs to have incontinence problems and there are meds out there for just that problem. Are you comfortable with your vet? Maybe you could let him/her know that you need this to be seriously looked into more. Or maybe see if there is another vet in your area that could help? It's frustrating for you I'm sure. Good luck, they really are a cute bunch.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Both of my parents labs had incontinence issues. Their vet gave them a drug that helped. One of the girls was on it the last 6 years of her life and her sister on and off when she had problems. Not sure if your pup has the same issue, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you for responding. I guess I'll have to call the vet to see what they suggest. Anything is better than this. I'm kind of afraid of what else they may find. As they get older it is more and more scary to take them there.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd talk to the vet too and maybe use the diapers if she will leave them on, you can also make them yourself, now this might sound funny but my daughter took a pair of her panties cut out a hole for the tail and used female napkins, it worked just fine. Good luck


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Heidi, I'm going to take her to the vet to have her checked. I'd hate for there to be a medical reason she is doing this. If everything checks out fine, I'll try that. She used to wear sweaters b/c she hates the cold so maybe she would leave some undies on.:


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely look into the medications. It's common for spayed female dogs to have incontinence problems that can start pretty early in life, like 4 years old. So that might be it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

One of my female dogs had this problem late in her life. We gave her phenylpropanolamine, which we were able to buy over the counter. I'm not sure if it's still available that way or not, but it did help.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Definitely have her checked out by the Vet. 

And...something you might have to do is to walk outside with her and make sure she goes. If I want mine to absolutely go potty, I make sure to go with them and tell them to go pee pee or poop. They know they're not going back in until they do.

Hope all goes well for her, and the Vet can help you with the incontinence.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Update:

Lady has gone to the vet today, they tested her 1st am urine, took some blood and did an exam. Vet said she had some tenderness in her back. 

Should have results tomorrow am. They didn't have any idea without the testing to see what could be wrong. :crossfing:crossfing heres to it not being serious...


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like we are going to get medicine to help her muscles hold in the urine. Everything else looks good. She has to go back in for a blood pressure check before we can start the meds, but the vet wasn't too worried about the pressure. Thanks everyone for suggesting the medicine...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You will probably be getting PPA and I think it will work for her. We have to be real careful how much we let Erin drink and when. Good luck!


----------

